# W: Kroot arms H: Cadian infantry or PayPal



## cadiremar (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello, I'm looking for around 10-20 pairs of Kroot arms, complete with left/right arm and gun.
In exchange I have lots of Cadians still on the sprue, as well as some other random stuff (mainly some Space Marine and Chaos Space Marine accessories, but it is not much), or straight payment with PayPal (within reason of course).
I live in Sweden, so please take that into account as postage might be expensive for me from some countries.
As I'm new here and this is my first post I will of course post/pay before you do.


----------

